# Tein Stechs vs. Dropzones



## razorg (Jun 10, 2004)

Which one would you guys recommend, Tein STechs or Dropzone Coilovers. I dont want alot of body roll but it is going to be daily driven. Dunno if the Stechs have a nice drop. Eibachs arent a even drop. but i to drop it a noticible drop but not slammed. Any pics of the Stechs on a B14 would would help. If someone can help me out here that will be great.


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

Read here
http://www.nissanforums.com/forumdisplay.php?f=99
with all the stickies....

and use the search feature


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

dropzone coilover conversion ebay springs are GARBAGE.

read the stickies. unless you get shorter struts or real full coilovers you can not safely drop your car more than 1.5inches max and if its daily driven thats even more true.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

how can you compare a name brand spring with a piece of crap cheap ebay coilover no-name brand? Teins don't even belong clumped with the words "Drop zone coilovers"

Time for you to read the stickies.


----------

